# In loving memory: Ruby (Beardie)



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

This was Ruby, I lost her to my cats after they figured out how to get into through the mesh on top of the viv. I don't recommend that anyone use mesh topped vivs with other pets in the house. I learnt the hard way Damn cats! :cussing:

She was only 5 months old when she died and I miss her terribly. She would've made a good breeder as well as a well loved member of my scaly family. 

Miss you Rubes x


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

awwww she was purdy.


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

damn! now i'm bummed!. i'd call you stupid, but i've done worse. and i know that when you mess up.... it's even worse. sorry. your beardy is ok now. it's all ok i'm sure. don't beat yourself up. please.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry to hear that, damn cats!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Aww i'm so sorry for your loss *

*R.I.P Little One*


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

awww so sorry, what a gorgoues beardie aswell....


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Ruby


----------



## Carys (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats so sad


----------



## adamhindle5 (Jun 4, 2007)

shame, beautiful beardie, rest in peace little one x


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Ruby eace: 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr. Noob (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm really sorry. I hate the way cats just go round killing stuff for fun:-x


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

Dr. Noob said:


> I'm really sorry. I hate the way cats just go round killing stuff for fun:-x


Cats are natural predators, its what they do! Doesnt make it any easier tho, especially when ur wee beardy was such a stunner!


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

with a beardie like that it kinda makes u dislike cats!!!


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

ahh thats so sad sorry to hear that. r.i.p:sad:


----------



## Kazzaboobers (Aug 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - will make me more observant of my cat now! So lets hope some good comes from it if it helps the rest of us xxx


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww r.i.p ruby


----------

